# C2 motorsports stage 2 VR6 1/4 mile times and boost levels questions...



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Tried to search, but could not get a real clear answer, but im trying to find out 1/4 mile times for C2 motorsports stage 2 eprom set up on a Mk3 VR6 turbo (obd2) 
On C2 website, they say their eprom w/ bigger maf housing 42# injectors and lower compression w/ thicker head gasket is good for about 400hp. 
Questions are... 
What are you guys running on a 1/4 mile w/ this set up on your VR6 Turbo? 
How much boost can I run dropping the compression to 8.5 or 9 points? I hear 14-18 psi but not clear... 
What turbos are younrunning w/ this set up? 
I plan on running a Garrett 60-1 turbo... thanks in advance for any input...:thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't go off with what everyone else runs with a similar setup as yours...you can get an idea but there are so many variables , everybody's setup is different and run different amounts of boost and all would put down the same power. What you can do is get a a/f ratio gauge and turn up the boost till it gets too lean for your liking.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You are also forgetting one of the biggest variables. The driver.


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

12V_VR said:


> Don't go off with what everyone else runs with a similar setup as yours...you can get an idea but there are so many variables , everybody's setup is different and run different amounts of boost and all would put down the same power. What you can do is get a a/f ratio gauge and turn up the boost till it gets too lean for your liking.


 Very true... planning on using a/f gauge and EGT gauge is a must!!! But again, just tring to see whats going on out there w/ this set up... but thanks for the input:thumbup:


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> You are also forgetting one of the biggest variables. The driver.


 Absolutely. I do have good experiences at the track... but just trying to get a ballpark estimate of what people are running out there w/ this set up!


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

mk2 gti vr6 turbo 362whp/360tq 17psi boost, open diff, bfg drag radials 
[email protected]


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Gerg said:


> mk2 gti vr6 turbo 362whp/360tq 17psi boost, open diff, bfg drag radials
> [email protected]


 very nice!! I know MK2's are a little lighter, do you have C2? stage 2? Thanks for the input man!:thumbup:


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

c2 42# greentop injector software 4" maf


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ get a set of slicks and a quiafe or peloquin dif in that trans and you'll go quicker:beer:


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

PjS860ct said:


> ^ get a set of slicks and a quiafe or peloquin dif in that trans and you'll go quicker:beer:


 diff+tranny buildup is in the plans for 2014, we'll see if I can sneak in a PT6262+pro maf or lug


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm about to swap my United Motorsports 630 tune, which runs rich, to the 440 tune and was also curious as to what most peoples limits are boost wise. I want to be able to run 20 psi with my PTE 6265 but am not sure if the 440 file will support that. 

I know Rennen Performance made 500+ with a GT35 on race gas with the C2 440 tune though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3zGAMTwyHo


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gerg said:


> diff+tranny buildup is in the plans for 2014, we'll see if I can sneak in a PT6262+pro maf or lug


 I'd skip the promaf and go directly to lugtronic  And 6266 would be my choice for a turbo upgrade


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

R32Smoker said:


> I want to be able to run 20 psi with my PTE 6265 but am not sure if the 440 file will support that.


 You can reach that goal no problem.


----------

